# Shepton Mallet @ The Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 10/04/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=513

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

janet1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you have missed this we do have a rally at Shepton in April and Janet1 Janet & Ivor have very kindly offered to marshal it so could a few of you please get joining them there.

Our pitch there is all hard standing so no chance of sinking  if that whats worrying you all so come on lets see a few names on the rally listy soon

Link to Rally List

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking for Shepton closes on * Friday 4th April at 5.30pm*

Just in case any of you want to go to it or is this another rally we have to cancel  :?: :?: :?:

If no interest by the end of this week then it will be cancelled, so please get adding your names to the rally list and supporting your rally marshal's Janet and Ivor.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking now closed for this show and no attendees  :roll:


----------

